# Which Show Book?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok.







Which books do you recommend for conformation handling/showing info? I found these two...what do you think of them?

The Winning Edge: Show Ring Secrets (Howell reference books) by George Alston (Author).

Raising a Champion: A Beginner's Guide to Showing Dogs by A. Meredith John; Carole L. Richards (Author) 

Thanks!


----------

